# Storm Damage



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

Anyone have any storm damage??

i backed into a metal pole...did this...nice huh??

$1900

plowing during a blizzard is not a good idea when it is hard to see...hahha

next time i will wait for it to be over...


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Thats just part of the business it'll happen when your out to long without sleep too.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

What kind of vechicle is that, and what type of plow. I really would like to use an SUV to plow with.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i have a mysterious scrape on the back end of my truck right next to the tailight and a front headlamp out.. think it needs a new bulb


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Sucks when you think you just made some good money plowing then that happens. $1900 sounds kinda high for that.


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*here*

well here is the truck when it is in action:
hit this thread up
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=30969

2002 Suburban....does super plowing...great truck...

here is the breakdown
new bumper -------$417
bracket bumper----$60
bumper brace----$38
Step Pad outer ----$65
step pad center ----$48
Light Combo------$128

Body Labor -----$462
Paint labor-----$360
Paint supplies----$164

+ some other little charges...

it all adds up :angry:


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

This is what insurance is for guys! sorry to hear man.


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*ok..*

well i got past Allstate and now i can get my truck fixed...so that is good...


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's my oops, caught a curb with the blade up :crying: 
just found out this afternoon when I took the plow off. called around and is looking like $660 for a new headgear. Nearly sheared the pins and get this, I plowed another ten hours without even knowing.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

ClaytonR said:


> Anyone have any storm damage??
> 
> i backed into a metal pole...did this...nice huh??
> 
> ...


try watching were you are going


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

dont feel bad my cuz did that but it was a fedex truck he hit lol...

but i broke the u-joint on our one truck and it was in gear...truck isnt worth the damage done...now were done a truck for the rest of the year...took hr to get it out of where it was at also...

another guy that subs for us...his motor blew up on the truck like not like it went it was on fire and all...lots of snow put that out...so that site was down a truck...this was a bad storm for lots it seems like

another guy his plow frame snaped in two on his 2nd drive way he had 50 today....they spent 2grand on snowblowers...

lots of money got spent on this storm just fixing problems....lol


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

hey fergy
looks like an easy fix...just angle iron
cut it out,it didnt bend in the ears did it


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

between me and my buddy who we have almost combined bussiness

backed in wall and bent up my tailgate
flat tire on my bros truck
busted tail light on 91
taillight bracket fewll out on my bros truck
my buddys f250 - bent plow frame pulling out his brothers truck
had two shovlers quit in middle of the night
backhoe operator felt tired so had to replace him - lot looked horrible
had all the drivers get stuck like 20 times
no sleep
and a partridge and a pear tree


----------



## repo_man62 (Oct 24, 2004)

DJ Contracting said:


> Thats just part of the business it'll happen when your out to long without sleep too.


HEHEHE...did it down at Mill End with my first Bronco! BTW Joe...'case you haven't seen lately, I'm in Bradenton, Florida now. Enjoy the snow in Bay Schitty!:waving:


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

wirenut said:


> hey fergy
> looks like an easy fix...just angle iron
> cut it out,it didnt bend in the ears did it


do you mean the 2 point where the a attaches?
heres another


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah Bob i seen that your in Florida enjoy the weather.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*repair it*

fregy just run down to the local weld shop thats a easy fix should be under a hundred to fix. A cutting wheel and a piece of 2" angle should repair that.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> fregy just run down to the local weld shop thats a easy fix should be under a hundred to fix. A cutting wheel and a piece of 2" angle should repair that.


^ What he said


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

It's more then just the angle iron, the chanel in front of the channel is slightly bentup, also nearly all the welds connected or near the anle are broke, the pin mounts for the A are also bent and broke.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*Ouch*

What in the world did ya hit that had to rock the truck? Ok all stuff made can be fixed but meyers uses some odd sizes so your going to need some time and fab to fix this. One of my subs trashed his stuff also so the quick fix is to buy replacement parts.


----------



## Fergy42286 (Aug 25, 2005)

fernalddude said:


> What in the world did ya hit that had to rock the truck? Ok all stuff made can be fixed but meyers uses some odd sizes so your going to need some time and fab to fix this. One of my subs trashed his stuff also so the quick fix is to buy replacement parts.


hit the corner of a curb in an unplowed parking lot that I went through. blad was up and it missed everthing but the channel and the angle iron, all this from a hit at 10 mph, seems like it shouldn't have been that bad
by the way it's a fisher


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

sorry about that ok fisher ok sounds like you got a replacement price and parts but 600 bucks is alot of welding


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

still an easy fix fergy.... take it to a welder


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*wow...*

wow...that is a hard hit....


----------



## go plow (Dec 14, 2004)

Fergy42286 said:


> Here's my oops, caught a curb with the blade up :crying:
> just found out this afternoon when I took the plow off. called around and is looking like $660 for a new headgear. Nearly sheared the pins and get this, I plowed another ten hours without even knowing.


 my brother in-law plows with the same truck you have... the truck is to low to the ground, his head gear is all torn up in the bottom........


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Gotta watch for those curbs. I learned my lesson last week doing a lot. Had the plow staight cleaning up around an island and I didn;t realize that it's in a boot shape so I hit the curb about 5-10mph. Well let's just say after that one side of the v-plow was scraping and the other hung about 3" off the ground. :crying: I was suprisewd the airbags didn't go off. Needed a new A-Frame and center pin. Sorry Boss


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*Fixed*

Just got my baby back...looks good as new!!

they did a great job fixing it...

i had them put in custom LED lights...super HOT-ness!! :yow!:


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*back*



look at the back with both lights


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

Looks great....those led lights are awesome. tell us more...


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*i can not*

i can not find the site i got them from but here is kinda what they are...

http://www.autopartswarehouse.com/performance/basket.php?makeid=5&modelid=48&year=2002&partid=233&brandid=889

i got em for $30 less..they are soooo nice...make the truck look sweet...LED is the way to go...


----------



## rfed32 (Nov 4, 2005)

looks a lot better now...at least u got it fixed lol...i know people that dont get stuff fixed for years lol


----------



## ClaytonR (Jan 19, 2005)

*well..*

well Allstate makes the check out to you / the place that is doing the work....so you have to get on it fast....not like you can cash the check and then get it fixed later...


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

1st off, we all cant just "not plow in the middle of a blizzard", some of us have to, and 2nd, wat in the hell did you run into FURGY< i know you said it was a curb, but ive hit that same sorta stuff at the same MPH and not have that happen, must have done somthing to the truck????


----------

